# Serpent RDTA



## Rob Fisher

Now this will be an interesting RDTA... it does exist but I can't find any details on it on the open web.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Petrus

I know when I joined this forum I used to get messages from @Rob Fisher and @Andre, pictures or it didn't happen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Quakes

lol, so true. But if it does exist, I will definitely get me one!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Petrus said:


> I know when I joined this forum I used to get messages from @Rob Fisher and @Andre, pictures or it didn't happen.



Only place I have seen a pic doesn't allow any pics or posts to be posted anywhere else... 

Maybe one of the Google search experts and can find it and post for us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Rob Fisher said:


> Only place I have seen a pic doesn't allow any pics or posts to be posted anywhere else...
> 
> Maybe one of the Google search experts and can find it and post for us!


I tried searching for it, so far nothing. Will keep searching.


----------



## Quakes

I found a youtube video where they say Serpent RDTA by Wotofo but it's an RTA and not a RDTA.


----------



## Rob Fisher

Quakes said:


> I found a youtube video where they say Serpent RDTA by Wotofo but it's an RTA and not a RDTA.



There is no question that it is indeed an RTDA. I guess it is underwraps... I'm sure it will surface any day now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Dietz said:


> This one?
> 
> http://www.dampshop.dk/dk/artiklar/wotofo-serpent-rta.html


That is the RTA


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> This one?




Nope that's an ancient one...


----------



## Dietz

Quakes said:


> That is the RTA


Sorry had wrong link copied
Everything labeled RDTA still looks like the 1st one. to me that does not look like a RDTA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes

Let's just hope the REAL RDTA shows up soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dietz

Okay, now Im interested to see this thing too!! I have always been able to find what Im looking for On Google, even when others could not.


im intrigued...


----------



## Petrus

Rob Fisher said:


> Only place I have seen a pic doesn't allow any pics or posts to be posted anywhere else...
> 
> Maybe one of the Google search experts and can find it and post for us!


I'm just kidding oom Rob.


----------



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dietz

I dont know why, But I expected something more? Still looks good though. Also doesn look like it leaks the way my limitless Plus does
Any shots of the deck?


----------



## Gersh

Nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Dietz

I like they way the posts\fasteners are done, Would get one!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gersh

This came to mind for some reason...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

SMRTDA being released after Chinese New Year!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Dietz

Looking at your pic and the original, It does seem inspired by your pic


Rob Fisher said:


> SMRTDA being released after Chinese New Year!


Huh? Just when I thought I know all the acronyms

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Dietz said:


> Looking at your pic and the original, It does seem inspired by your pic
> 
> Huh? Just when I thought I know all the acronyms



Serpent Mini RDTA.


----------



## Scouse45

I'm so in for one.... Na two... Maybe ten


----------



## Dietz

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini RDTA.


Wow... I feel stupid. 
I always have this hesitation while typing a reply... Thinking I should stick to it. 

...note to self.... SMRDTA does not stand for Supedup MAssivly Recoiled Donut Tornado Atomicness

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Mahir

The Wotofo Troll GTA also looks good. Mike Vapes did a review.


----------



## Dietz

Mahir said:


> The Wotofo Troll GTA also looks good. Mike Vapes did a review.


Now this is what I want!! Hope we have it in the next Month or two


----------



## Dietz

VapeSnow said:


>



This one looks almost exactly the same as the Avocado RDTA

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Serpent Mini RDTA.


What's the difference between RTA and RDTA ?


----------



## Silver

kev mac said:


> What's the difference between RTA and RDTA ?



Good question @kev mac 

I liked this post explaining it on a thread on ECF

Basically anything rebuildable with a compartment usually made of glass (sometimes metal sometimes glass/metal hybrid, sometimes high grade plastic, etc) is an RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomizer

Anything that doesn't hold juice and requires dripping is an RDA - Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer (dripper?)

RDTA is just a subsection of RTA that manufactures conjured to separate them from the masses, RTAs. Its basically an RTA but with a slight variation as stated by @Jdurand where the juice goes below the deck and comes up from beneath instead of just from the sides as you see on the Griffin.

Source is here
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/rtas-vs-rdtas.740917/#post-17722573

Member who posted it there is called rice721

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

kev mac said:


> What's the difference between RTA and RDTA ?



The build deck on a RDTA is above the juice, and it uses capillary effect to wick as opposed to a conventional RTA which uses gravity

A lot of foolish companies tried to muddy the water by calling things names which they aren't. case in point would be Steamcrave with the Aromamizer RDTA..... its not an RDTA its an RTA it's gravity fed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance

Silver said:


> Good question @kev mac
> 
> I liked this post explaining it on a thread on ECF
> 
> Basically anything rebuildable with a compartment usually made of glass (sometimes metal sometimes glass/metal hybrid, sometimes high grade plastic, etc) is an RTA - Rebuildable Tank Atomizer
> 
> Anything that doesn't hold juice and requires dripping is an RDA - Rebuildable Dripping Atomizer (dripper?)
> 
> RDTA is just a subsection of RTA that manufactures conjured to separate them from the masses, RTAs. Its basically an RTA but with a slight variation as stated by @Jdurand where the juice goes below the deck and comes up from beneath instead of just from the sides as you see on the Griffin.
> 
> Source is here
> https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/rtas-vs-rdtas.740917/#post-17722573
> 
> Member who posted it there is called rice721





n0ugh7_zw said:


> The build deck on a RDTA is above the juice, and it uses capillary effect to wick as opposed to a conventional RTA which uses gravity
> 
> A lot of foolish companies tried to muddy the water by calling things names which they aren't. case in point would be Steamcrave with the Aromamizer RDTA..... its not an RDTA its an RTA it's gravity fed.



It is a very thin line, getting even thinner with time. The kind of thing we end up paying layers to define for us at the end of the day. And even then we end up disagreeing with their learned (read expensive) advice.

The pure definition is as @n0ugh7_zw explained but variations are now coming to the fore where the suspended vaporiser chamber is surrounded by juice such as the DigiSon and similar. And yes, a number of RTA's that are clearly not RDTA's are also being marketed as such.

As-if we did not have enough to have heated debates about...

Regards


----------



## Mahir

daniel craig said:


>



Are these spring loaded clamps like the Pharoah?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Looks like wotofo saw the avo and perfected it for single coil / restrictive lung hit, they waited quite some time watching geekvape and LMC/ijoy do the beta testing. Looks great

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands

Mahir said:


> Are these spring loaded clamps like the Pharoah?



Unknown at this point, time will tell, my gut feeling is no. Im not familiar with any spring loaded atties from wotofo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snakevape

Anyone found a review on this tank? Looking to order one..


----------



## Kalashnikov

http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-serpent-rdta-22mm

Waiting on your reviews

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spydro

Dietz said:


> This one looks almost exactly the same as the Avocado RDTA



Yep, looks like it's a 22mm wannabe bottom air Avocado 24.


----------



## boxerulez

I want this so badly but will it allow a hands tip to sit flush on top? or is that ultem looking thing part of the drip tip adapter?


----------



## skola

boxerulez said:


> I want this so badly but will it allow a hands tip to sit flush on top? or is that ultem looking thing part of the drip tip adapter?


Ultem ring is the drip tip adapter to allow for the standard 510. That's what I gathered from watching a non English review.


----------



## boxerulez

fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

Will it be sacrilegieous to machine that ultem bit flat?


----------



## snakevape

Strange that its not even on the wotofo website yet?


----------



## skola

boxerulez said:


> fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> 
> Will it be sacrilegieous to machine that ultem bit flat?


Not at all.. lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## snakevape

@skola Is that yours? - If so, what are your thoughts so far?


----------



## skola

snakevape said:


> @skola Is that yours? - If so, what are your thoughts so far?


Nope not mine.. screenshot from a review i was watching. The review is not in English so i'm not sure what's the verdict.


----------



## snakevape

Thanks for your reply @skola. I'm honestly so tempted to just pull the trigger and order one of these - considering sirvape just got stock in and most likely they'll be sold out soon. Wotofo has been making killer products lately - and I'm in the market for an RDTA. Mainly looking for flavour, and the 22mm of this one should be good. I'm just reluctant because it's such a new product and there'e been next to no feedback on it. Dilemma

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

22mm? I guess you don't need larger due to it only being single coil.

If those are not spring loaded screws then meh! Springs make it soo much easier to build on I find!
I wish the Goon had spring loaded screws 

I'll love to hear a review of it from @Rob Fisher considering how highly he speaks of the SM25 and this is very similar.


I wonder if it'll come in Gold?


----------



## Rob Fisher

PsyCLown said:


> 22mm? I guess you don't need larger due to it only being single coil.
> 
> If those are not spring loaded screws then meh! Springs make it soo much easier to build on I find!
> I wish the Goon had spring loaded screws
> 
> I'll love to hear a review of it from @Rob Fisher considering how highly he speaks of the SM25 and this is very similar.
> 
> 
> I wonder if it'll come in Gold?



Not sure if I'm going to buy one... it seems similar to the Avo and other RDTA's and I just never got attached to RDTA's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsyCLown

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I'm going to buy one... it seems similar to the Avo and other RDTA's and I just never got attached to RDTA's.


I agree with you on the RDTA thing, I loved the idea and concept however in practice it doesn't quite come together as I had hoped it to.

I was hoping this might be different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mahir

Rob Fisher said:


> Not sure if I'm going to buy one... it seems similar to the Avo and other RDTA's and I just never got attached to RDTA's.



Haha true bud. In my opinion RDTAs are overrated. Good for chucking clouds but minimal flavor. RDAs and RTAs for the win!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mahir

The Avo 24 was the only good RDTA I have tried

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MoneymanVape

VapeSnow said:


>


Want one


----------



## Petrus

I am also in the "I want one category" but firs if one of the members can give us a review, that would help a lot.

Cheers Guys.


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> I am also in the "I want one category" but firs if one of the members can give us a review, that would help a lot.
> 
> Cheers Guys.



guys, will do a review later today. first impressions absolute flavour machine...32/kanthal ribbon alien coil 0.42 ohms

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel da Rocha

This thing is amazing! Just got one. Put the coil that came with it in and at 40watts the flavour is out of this world. Easy to wick, easy to build. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola

Daniel da Rocha said:


> This thing is amazing! Just got one. Put the coil that came with it in and at 40watts the flavour is out of this world. Easy to wick, easy to build.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Dibs when you sell it next week!! lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caveman

I almost pulled the trigger on it, then I remember how much I despised my Limitless Plus RDTA. I just can't do the whole RDTA thing, I've tried but I just don't like them. My brother on the other hand uses nothing but RDTA's, strange how preferences can be that vastly different.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

OK so heres my thoughts. Upfront I have despised all RDTAs with only the AVO24 having awesome flavour for me with no leaks.

Packaging: Standard wotofo packaging with spare glass, restricted tip and wide bore tip, wire, screw driver etc



Quality: very good quality, the SS has a smooth finish and is solid.

Build deck:

The build is a non spring loaded clamp and there is a fine line between loosing the screw and the damn thing not moving especially with thicker wires but definitely easy to build on. A plus is having phillips screws instead of having either grubs or screws that are tiny.




Notice there is no bottom o ring the dome sits flush against the deck - this makes no leaking a reality

Filling ports:

Two filling port holes which are adequately sized for any decanting instrument be it drip bottle, dropper or even small syringe. Does seem to have some sort of plastic or delrin inserts which is interesting.

The flavour and usage bit

Wicking and filling is easy, just make sure enough cotton to fill the holes completely like any other RDTA. Incidentally not a single drop of juice wasted in the making of this review unlike other RDTAs (looking towards joyetech RDTAs here).

I used a 0.40 ohm 32 gauge with flat wrap at 35 to 40 watts with CBV2 wicking material and SNVL juice.

Flavour is out of this world with airflow full open. I chose SNVL as it has a mixture of sweetness and tartness. Upfront the sweetness of the strawberry and then the tartness of the naartjie and kiwi. The only other tank that this juice was this good was the avo24 however one thing I did note is that serpent RDTA over processes sweetness. With the AVO the sweetness stops and the naartjie/kiwi takeover but on this the juice is ultra sweet, actually abit too much for ADV.

The tank does get hot and I find the standard drip tip too close to the dome and you will get a lekka warm klap but the wider bore compensates for this. Last complaint is the 2.5ml is small and this thing chows build dependent.

The fact that the airflow hits the bottom of the coils directly makes a huge difference on flavour compared to other rdtas with side airflows.

Overall, looks wise she is super sexy and performance is fantastic. Am I going to gorge this one...hell no...absolute winner! I have hated RDTAs the limitless with bottom ring which needs to be removed to wick etc is just a pain in the rear...this is simple eazy peezy lemon squeezy

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Kalashnikov

incredible_hullk said:


> OK so heres my thoughts. Upfront I have despised all RDTAs with only the AVO24 having awesome flavour for me with no leaks.
> 
> Packaging: Standard wotofo packaging with spare glass, restricted tip and wide bore tip, wire, screw driver etc
> View attachment 83691
> 
> 
> Quality: very good quality, the SS has a smooth finish and is solid.
> 
> Build deck:
> 
> The build is a non spring loaded clamp and there is a fine line between loosing the screw and the damn thing not moving especially with thicker wires but definitely easy to build on. A plus is having phillips screws instead of having either grubs or screws that are tiny.
> 
> View attachment 83693
> 
> 
> Notice there is no bottom o ring the dome sits flush against the deck - this makes no leaking a reality
> 
> Filling ports:
> 
> Two filling port holes which are adequately sized for any decanting instrument be it drip bottle, dropper or even small syringe. Does seem to have some sort of plastic or delrin inserts which is interesting.
> 
> The flavour and usage bit
> 
> Wicking and filling is easy, just make sure enough cotton to fill the holes completely like any other RDTA. Incidentally not a single drop of juice wasted in the making of this review unlike other RDTAs (looking towards joyetech RDTAs here).
> 
> I used a 0.40 ohm 32 gauge with flat wrap at 35 to 40 watts with CBV2 wicking material and SNVL juice.
> 
> Flavour is out of this world with airflow full open. I chose SNVL as it has a mixture of sweetness and tartness. Upfront the sweetness of the strawberry and then the tartness of the naartjie and kiwi. The only other tank that this juice was this good was the avo24 however one thing I did note is that serpent RDTA over processes sweetness. With the AVO the sweetness stops and the naartjie/kiwi takeover but on this the juice is ultra sweet, actually abit too much for ADV.
> 
> The tank does get hot and I find the standard drip tip too close to the dome and you will get a lekka warm klap but the wider bore compensates for this. Last complaint is the 2.5ml is small and this thing chows build dependent.
> 
> Overall, looks wise she is super sexy and performance is fantastic. Am I going to gorge this one...hell no...absolute winner! I have hated RDTAs the limitless with bottom ring which needs to be removed to wick etc is just a pain in the rear...this is simple eazy peezy lemon squeezy
> 
> View attachment 83695


Great little review there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marechal

Does anyone have a Serpent RDTA and a 22mm Serpent mini?.....I would like to see a size comparison of the two,.....can not find any dimensions on the interweb


----------



## incredible_hullk

Marechal said:


> Does anyone have a Serpent RDTA and a 22mm Serpent mini?.....I would like to see a size comparison of the two,.....can not find any dimensions on the interweb



Coming up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Marechal said:


> Does anyone have a Serpent RDTA and a 22mm Serpent mini?.....I would like to see a size comparison of the two,.....can not find any dimensions on the interweb


There you go @Marechal - the RDTA is slightly higher

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Marechal

incredible_hullk said:


> There you go @Marechal - the RDTA is slightly higher
> View attachment 83708


Thanks @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz

incredible_hullk said:


> OK so heres my thoughts. Upfront I have despised all RDTAs with only the AVO24 having awesome flavour for me with no leaks.
> 
> Packaging: Standard wotofo packaging with spare glass, restricted tip and wide bore tip, wire, screw driver etc
> View attachment 83701
> 
> 
> Quality: very good quality, the SS has a smooth finish and is solid.
> 
> Build deck:
> 
> The build is a non spring loaded clamp and there is a fine line between loosing the screw and the damn thing not moving especially with thicker wires but definitely easy to build on. A plus is having phillips screws instead of having either grubs or screws that are tiny.
> 
> View attachment 83702
> 
> 
> Notice there is no bottom o ring the dome sits flush against the deck - this makes no leaking a reality
> 
> Filling ports:
> 
> Two filling port holes which are adequately sized for any decanting instrument be it drip bottle, dropper or even small syringe. Does seem to have some sort of plastic or delrin inserts which is interesting.
> 
> The flavour and usage bit
> 
> Wicking and filling is easy, just make sure enough cotton to fill the holes completely like any other RDTA. Incidentally not a single drop of juice wasted in the making of this review unlike other RDTAs (looking towards joyetech RDTAs here).
> 
> I used a 0.40 ohm 32 gauge with flat wrap at 35 to 40 watts with CBV2 wicking material and SNVL juice.
> 
> Flavour is out of this world with airflow full open. I chose SNVL as it has a mixture of sweetness and tartness. Upfront the sweetness of the strawberry and then the tartness of the naartjie and kiwi. The only other tank that this juice was this good was the avo24 however one thing I did note is that serpent RDTA over processes sweetness. With the AVO the sweetness stops and the naartjie/kiwi takeover but on this the juice is ultra sweet, actually abit too much for ADV.
> 
> The tank does get hot and I find the standard drip tip too close to the dome and you will get a lekka warm klap but the wider bore compensates for this. Last complaint is the 2.5ml is small and this thing chows build dependent.
> 
> The fact that the airflow hits the bottom of the coils directly makes a huge difference on flavour compared to other rdtas with side airflows.
> 
> Overall, looks wise she is super sexy and performance is fantastic. Am I going to gorge this one...hell no...absolute winner! I have hated RDTAs the limitless with bottom ring which needs to be removed to wick etc is just a pain in the rear...this is simple eazy peezy lemon squeezy
> 
> View attachment 83703


Awesome review mate, Thanks.

I Have despised my Limitless Pluss RDTA since the 1st moment I started with it, Hands down the reason why I dont own any other RDTAs, but your review might have changed this.

Now I am just waiting for a review on the Troll RTA to make the choice!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Petrus

incredible_hullk said:


> OK so heres my thoughts. Upfront I have despised all RDTAs with only the AVO24 having awesome flavour for me with no leaks.
> 
> Packaging: Standard wotofo packaging with spare glass, restricted tip and wide bore tip, wire, screw driver etc
> View attachment 83701
> 
> 
> Quality: very good quality, the SS has a smooth finish and is solid.
> 
> Build deck:
> 
> The build is a non spring loaded clamp and there is a fine line between loosing the screw and the damn thing not moving especially with thicker wires but definitely easy to build on. A plus is having phillips screws instead of having either grubs or screws that are tiny.
> 
> View attachment 83702
> 
> 
> Notice there is no bottom o ring the dome sits flush against the deck - this makes no leaking a reality
> 
> Filling ports:
> 
> Two filling port holes which are adequately sized for any decanting instrument be it drip bottle, dropper or even small syringe. Does seem to have some sort of plastic or delrin inserts which is interesting.
> 
> The flavour and usage bit
> 
> Wicking and filling is easy, just make sure enough cotton to fill the holes completely like any other RDTA. Incidentally not a single drop of juice wasted in the making of this review unlike other RDTAs (looking towards joyetech RDTAs here).
> 
> I used a 0.40 ohm 32 gauge with flat wrap at 35 to 40 watts with CBV2 wicking material and SNVL juice.
> 
> Flavour is out of this world with airflow full open. I chose SNVL as it has a mixture of sweetness and tartness. Upfront the sweetness of the strawberry and then the tartness of the naartjie and kiwi. The only other tank that this juice was this good was the avo24 however one thing I did note is that serpent RDTA over processes sweetness. With the AVO the sweetness stops and the naartjie/kiwi takeover but on this the juice is ultra sweet, actually abit too much for ADV.
> 
> The tank does get hot and I find the standard drip tip too close to the dome and you will get a lekka warm klap but the wider bore compensates for this. Last complaint is the 2.5ml is small and this thing chows build dependent.
> 
> The fact that the airflow hits the bottom of the coils directly makes a huge difference on flavour compared to other rdtas with side airflows.
> 
> Overall, looks wise she is super sexy and performance is fantastic. Am I going to gorge this one...hell no...absolute winner! I have hated RDTAs the limitless with bottom ring which needs to be removed to wick etc is just a pain in the rear...this is simple eazy peezy lemon squeezy
> 
> View attachment 83703


@incredible_hullk, what a great review. Super duper bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

Getting mine in the morning...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Spydro said:


> Yep, looks like it's a 22mm wannabe bottom air Avocado 24.



Different deck, single coil optimised, airflow directly under the coil, and more generous wick holes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

I got this "baby" this morning and am blown away with the punch it packs!!!
This is a flavour producer par excellence - period. In addition, building and wicking is a breeze - allowing a novice to dabble with ease.
I changed the supplied SS drip tip to the Ultem wide bore drip tip (supplied) as the SS got uncomfortably hot.
Filling is a easy as pie and leaking is virtually impossible.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Petrus

Rude Rudi said:


> I got this "baby" this morning and am blown away with the punch it packs!!!
> This is a flavour producer par excellence - period. In addition, building and wicking is a breeze - allowing a novice to dabble with ease.
> I changed the supplied SS drip tip to the Ultem wide bore drip tip (supplied) as the SS got uncomfortably hot.
> Filling is a easy as pie and leaking is virtually impossible.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 84635
> View attachment 84636


@Rude Rudi , I am a total noob with RTDA, how long do you make your wick tails, I don't see anytning in the tank? How does it keep the wick wet?


----------



## incredible_hullk

Petrus said:


> @Rude Rudi , I am a total noob with RTDA, how long do you make your wick tails, I don't see anytning in the tank? How does it keep the wick wet?


@Petrus trim wicks just as the glass starts and when I vape u keep it horizontal first to wet the wicks

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

incredible_hullk said:


> @Petrus trim wicks just as the glass starts and when I vape u keep it horizontal first to wet the wicks




What he said!

Yes, so the juice touches the wick from the bottom just enough to soak them for 6 or so decent draws. Simply tilt each time to 'reload'.

If you make the wicks too long (dangling) it oversaturates the wicks resulting in a 'wet', dull vape. 

When wicking, measure to the top of the glass and cut. Them simply tuck 'em in and Bob's your what-not.

The RDTA is the perfect set up where you still experience (pretty close) the intensity of flavour and clouds as you would with a RDA with a little 'cheat' reservoir for the Juice. 

Once you get one, you will never go back to a traditional sub ohm tank....

Shout if you want more info...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape

hi @Rude Rudi - can you confirm the capacity is about ~2.5ml? The 3fvape website is claiming 4ml but I'm doubting that. Thanks!

Another note: I still don't understand how almost no mainstream/english reviewers/retailers have this product yet, but it's here in SA.


----------



## kev mac

Scissorhands said:


> Looks like wotofo saw the avo and perfected it for single coil / restrictive lung hit, they waited quite some time watching geekvape and LMC/ijoy do the beta testing. Looks great


Aren't these what used to be called a Genesis tank? If so why do they keep coming up with new terms to confuse me?


----------



## Rude Rudi

snakevape said:


> hi @Rude Rudi - can you confirm the capacity is about ~2.5ml? The 3fvape website is claiming 4ml but I'm doubting that. Thanks!
> 
> Another note: I still don't understand how almost no mainstream/english reviewers/retailers have this product yet, but it's here in SA.



Yes, 2.5ml. The box itself does not specify the tank size but the Sir's site reference it as 2.5ml.

I think the Sir's have some very good contact and always bring us the latest products form around the world...we're lucky indeed!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

kev mac said:


> Aren't these what used to be called a Genesis tank? If so why do they keep coming up with new terms to confuse me?



Yes, a Genesis tank and an RDTA is the same thing today (sort of). It is the evolution of the industry and although there are (strictly speaking) minor differences between a RDTA and a Genesis, the lingo has evolved to know these sort of atomizers as RDTA's

Read more, of you dare, here:
http://vaping360.com/rebuildable-tanks-explained-rbas-vs-rdas-vs-rtas-vs-rdtas/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## snakevape

Mike Vapes review out: 



Flavour, flavour, flavour!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Caveman

Rude Rudi said:


> What he said!
> 
> Yes, so the juice touches the wick from the bottom just enough to soak them for 6 or so decent draws. Simply tilt each time to 'reload'.
> 
> If you make the wicks too long (dangling) it oversaturates the wicks resulting in a 'wet', dull vape.
> 
> When wicking, measure to the top of the glass and cut. Them simply tuck 'em in and Bob's your what-not.
> 
> The RDTA is the perfect set up where you still experience (pretty close) the intensity of flavour and clouds as you would with a RDA with a little 'cheat' reservoir for the Juice.
> 
> Once you get one, you will never go back to a traditional sub ohm tank....
> 
> Shout if you want more info...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think I might reconsider based on your views on this so far. I just hated the limitless plus and gave it away shortly after I tried it. It might be time for a rematch

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> I think I might reconsider based on your views on this so far. I just hated the limitless plus and gave it away shortly after I tried it. It might be time for a rematch
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk



I have a limitless plus and it is rather shite... this little baby has performed very well although my preferred daily RDTA is the VGOD RDTA, with the Serpent as the run around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman

Rude Rudi said:


> I have a limitless plus and it is rather shite... this little baby has performed very well although my preferred daily RDTA is the VGOD RDTA, with the Serpent as the run around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that the VGOD Trick Tank Pro?


----------



## Rude Rudi

Caveman said:


> Is that the VGOD Trick Tank Pro?



Yebo...it's the business...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elvit

How the behavior of the filling system? whether there is a leak?


----------



## Rude Rudi

No leaks - on either....unless you turn them upside down


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Schnappie

@Rob Fisher not sure if you eventually got one of these, but they really purr with one of @RiaanRed 's hadaly kit coils in. Very understated rdta imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Schnappie said:


> @Rob Fisher not sure if you eventually got one of these, but they really purr with one of @RiaanRed 's hadaly kit coils in. Very understated rdta imo
> View attachment 92465



Nope I never did @Schnappie... I have a NarTa RDTA and it's pretty fantastic... but these RDTA's are a pain because they need filling all the time and that's not cool...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie

Rob Fisher said:


> Nope I never did @Schnappie... I have a NarTa RDTA and it's pretty fantastic... but these RDTA's are a pain because they need filling all the time and that's not cool...


Very true, the capacity of the serpent is frustrating

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Darth Vaper

I picked up one of these last week after reading the review on flavourchasers.com and I have to say, it is one of the finest atomisers I've tried. It produces such a thick, wet vapour that is saturated with flavour. Another winner from Wotofo IMO!
I love my SM25 for fruity menthols, mainly XXX, but this RDTA has really shone with other juices that I know are good but I just haven't ever found the right atomiser/build combo for before... Vapour Mountain's VM4 is outstanding in it, as is Hazeworks' Scream. And all the other juices I've tried in it actually, but especially the ones that have always felt too thin or dry. Not in this baby.
Building & wicking is dead simple. No airlocks, no leaks. It's thirsty, but I believe that's a sign of a good-wicking atomiser.
Honestly, for the price, I can't recommend it enough!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## incredible_hullk

Darth Vaper said:


> I picked up one of these last week after reading the review on flavourchasers.com and I have to say, it is one of the finest atomisers I've tried. It produces such a thick, wet vapour that is saturated with flavour. Another winner from Wotofo IMO!
> I love my SM25 for fruity menthols, mainly XXX, but this RDTA has really shone with other juices that I know are good but I just haven't ever found the right atomiser/build combo for before... Vapour Mountain's VM4 is outstanding in it, as is Hazeworks' Scream. And all the other juices I've tried in it actually, but especially the ones that have always felt too thin or dry. Not in this baby.
> Building & wicking is dead simple. No airlocks, no leaks. It's thirsty, but I believe that's a sign of a good-wicking atomiser.
> Honestly, for the price, I can't recommend it enough!


So agree @Darth Vaper ... even after couple of months of purchase this is still in rotation for me. It excels on creamy juices...


----------

